

Justice Dept. unveils fix for Apple e-book price fixing - clicks
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/08/02/apple-price-fixing-remedy/2612041/

======
voodoo123
Forcing Apple to change it's contracts is one thing, but forcing it to make it
easier for the existing monopolist to sell their products clearly demonstrates
that the justice department has been corrupted by Amazon in this case.

Will they require Amazon to allow Apple to provide their own store for the
e-ink Kindles too?

